# Wet Slip $150.00



## Destiny Marina (May 23, 2011)

:thumbup: 261-2469 :thumbup: Thank You !!!!:thumbup:


----------



## The Barb (Jun 23, 2009)

First Class Marina,and First Class People,if they dont have what you need they will get it,Private Gate,secure parking,brand new top of the line wet slips,Great location for bay fishing and deep canal,no shallow water problems here,all first class,cant say enough,good luck on the rentals


----------



## Destiny Marina (May 23, 2011)

Thank You so much !! We are working hard to make the Marina like a park that all will love!! So all will come and have Fun in the water!!! Thank you!! You are so kind!! Please,let me know who you are so I can thank you face to face !!


----------



## Destiny Marina (May 23, 2011)

I know who U are..... U and your Dad come see us!!!! Thank You !!!


----------

